# 316 SS



## RTedder (Feb 12, 2017)

Hey guys I am trying to start making blades I have a piece of 316ss about 1/8" thick trying to make a sturdy chopper is this SS good for this project?? Would greatly appreciate any feedback thanks


----------



## Blindside (Feb 12, 2017)

You might want to try dedicated knifemaker forums for this kind of question.


----------



## RTedder (Feb 13, 2017)

Blindside said:


> You might want to try dedicated knifemaker forums for this kind of question.


OK thanks


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 13, 2017)

A dedicated knife making site would be your best bet.
Having said that... you're going to find that stainless is much more difficult to heat treat properly, and not generally recommended for beginners.


----------



## Danny T (Feb 13, 2017)

316 is a surgical stainless steel which has a very high resistance to pitting and corrosion in chloride environments but makes a lousy knife blade due to its lack of edge retention.  However, 316 is often used for other knife materials where edge retention is not a high requirement but corrosion resistance is highly valued. For example, it is a U.S. Military standard for marlin spikes on rigger knives used by the Navy and Coast Guard.


----------



## Bino TWT (May 22, 2018)

316 is high quality stainless for hardware (bolsters, pommels, pins, etc) and surgical instruments, implants and such, and is used in a lot of marine grade applications due to its corrosion resistance, but terrible for knives because it can not be heat treated, not to mention it doesn't sharpen well and dulls easily.


----------

